# Hair loss from hard floors??



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Took Denver to vet today. He has hair loss around the joints on the outside of his front elbows and a slight amount on his rear ankle around the joint. I thought it might be mange, due to the skin looking dry and irritated, but skin scrape came back negative. Vet believes it is due to his preference for lying on hard(wood style) floors frequently when he naps. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this? 

I guess it makes sense but it was surprising to say the least. She recommended a cooling mat to try and entice him to lay on a better padded surface.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your dog has calluses.

It is very common when you have dogs who only sleep on hard surfaces.


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Megora said:


> Your dog has calluses.
> 
> It is very common when you have dogs who only sleep on hard surfaces.


That makes total sense. I wasn't able to be at the vet appointment today. My gf was. Hearing that, it clicks. We will try to find him a cooling mat or more enticing bed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

chrisfpatterson said:


> That makes total sense. I wasn't able to be at the vet appointment today. My gf was. Hearing that, it clicks. We will try to find him a cooling mat or more enticing bed.


In the warmer weather, often times they would just rather sleep with on the cool hard floor, wood or tile, no matter how soft of a bed they have. During the really hot weather, two of mine LOVE to sleep on the hot concrete! Makes me so nervous.


----------

